# I love skip bins.



## KaotikJezta (Aug 4, 2011)

Found a great 2 foot square perspex box in the skip bin behind our local shopping centre. Much to my son's embarassment and dismay we carried it home and I am now in the process of making it into an enclosure for my baby GWDs. I have started on a pond and I bought a small waterfall last week. Will take some pics later today and update as it progresses.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 4, 2011)

HMMMM, Hubby drives a skip bin truck, maybe i should start taking the time to check out what hes got in them next time he brings one home!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 4, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> HMMMM, Hubby drives a skip bin truck, maybe i should start taking the time to check out what hes got in them next time he brings one home!



......... You've got a virtual alladins cave on wheels there, learn the subtle art of dumpster diving.... you can always sell the excess foam you find


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> ......... You've got a virtual alladins cave on wheels there, learn the subtle art of dumpster diving.... you can always sell the excess foam you find



Had honestly never even thought about it! LOL. often get him to get me tiles and branches, but never thought about all the other stuff that might be in there!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 4, 2011)

I missed out on about 6 metres of really good quality fake grass here one day, a guy was just loading into a shopping trolley out of the skip as I came out. They are renovating our shopping centre at the moment so there is all sorts of cool stuff, I don't have a car though so I miss out on heaps of things.



Here are some pics, first one is the box in question, second is the beginnings of the pond and last the waterfall. The box has a crack but a background is going on that side. It also has holes in the bottom so I am going to put in a false floor and a plug in the bottom of the pond for easy cleaning. The theory is that I extend the waterfall tubing and elevate it then run water from the pond through the water fall an it will fill up and overflow back into the pond. If that doesn't work, I will just use it for something else and build my own waterfall. I have a heap of artificial plants ready to go in and a nice fake rock ornament as well just need some nice branches and vines and we're set.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Playing with free rubbish is so fun, because if you stuff up, it just goes back where it came from! I scored my incubator at curbside pickup. It's even decorated with a herpetological theme (dreamtime turtles).


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 4, 2011)

We always go "curbside shopping" looking for new things to make into tanks


----------



## woody101 (Aug 4, 2011)

the other day i found 4 bits of 3ft long x 1,5 ft high and 8 bits of 2ft long x 1ft high


----------



## 1woma (Aug 5, 2011)

I even have Hubby trained to look for stuff now lol..... funny how someone elses junk really can be our treasure. Old sterio cases is what i want to find you know the ones with glass on the front already, but everytime i find one the glass is broken what a great find you made, good luck with the fountain, pond thingo.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 5, 2011)

My daughter and I used to take home PVC piping from building sites' skip bins all the time... They always came in handy!

I'm inspired to go skip binning again - but my lack of reptiles means i need to find stuff for my green house instead...


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 5, 2011)

slim6y said:


> - but my lack of reptiles means i need to find stuff for my green house instead...



find some foam and make fake rocks for you greenhouse instead


----------



## tom-the-herpie (Aug 6, 2011)

I luv curbside diggin 4 trezure lol


----------



## browny (Aug 6, 2011)

industrial size bins of any nature can be gold to the right people....not long ago found a glass tank just tossed into a cromlins bin (tank is 650mmX500mmX400mm high with arch sides) thrown out purely because it wasn't wanted anymore and being 12mm thick glass with frosted outer and just too heavy to care about (went and asked about it) they were right tho being frosted and so dang heavy not so easy to find a use as yet so its currently on its side as a spare room side table haha

nice work on the find and your son will eventually see the benefits of "freebie shopping"


----------



## ingie (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha I love skip bin and kerb side shopping also. Although I got a bit too carried away at one point and brought home sooo much stuff with 'potential' that I was really annoyed when I had to move house  I scored the name 'BINgie' as a result of my time spent going through bins lol...


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 6, 2011)

when i saw the title of this thread i keep on thinking it says 'i love bhp skins'
i dont know why but everytime i read its thats what i read it as ahaha


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 6, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> when i saw the title of this thread i keep on thinking it says 'i love bhp skins'
> i dont know why but everytime i read its thats what i read it as ahaha


I do things like that all the time


----------

